# Best week ever!!! Will the generosity ever end?!?! 'Cause I'm out of Room!



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

So, this started out as a rough week, a lot of homework to get done and classes to study for and not a whole lot of sleep just make for a bad week combination. BUT, this week quickly turned from a bad one to an all out incredible show of Puff generosity! I've been bombed before by some incredibly generous BOTL but it has been spread out a bit but this week was different...not one bomb...not two...but FOUR just thus far!!! But WAIT, there are still a couple bombs I have been given a heads-up about so there is yet more carnage!!!! I'm literally speechless of the following bombing materials that were sent my way, I'll let the pictures do the talking for the most part but this is just, simply put, it's incredible. I owe you all so much and I did nothing to deserve any of this!!!

Pictures and more explanations to come here shortly!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ah well you've been a member for roughly three months now, so anytime you should realize that NO the generosity will never end here at Puff. We have some of the most generous members on this forum who think of brothers of the leaf before they even think about themselves.

Look on the bright side. It's Thursday night, you got some more bombs, tomorrow is Friday, then it's the weekend, so enjoy an awesome smoke and drink on Saturday and Sunday to help ease the pain of the week.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Donovan you have been getting hit hard since you joined here LMAO!

PICTURES PLZ


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Alright here's the first part of the damage! John (Reino) hit me completely by surprise! He told me to check my mail on Tuesday night but I didn't get around to seeing the package until Wednesday but then my friend brings down my packages and there is THREE there!!!!

John, I cannot thank you enough for this awesome Valentine's Day bomb! Who needs a girl when they can have a Flying Pig, right?!?! You totally took me by surprise and pretty much wiped off half of my wishlist here at Puff, I cannot say thank you enough for such an awesome drop on me, this is too cool. There are some sticks I have wanted and talked about for awhile like the WOAM and the Short Story and of course the Flying Pig. I love he Rodrigos and the Comacho and DPG My Father are too! I can't wait to toast up for the Short Story but I might have to save the WOAM and LP for a special occasion.

Without any further ranting and raving here's the damage!










Absolute beauty there! That Piggy looks soooo good and the coveted WOAM! Never would I have thought I would own one!





































I am still in absolute shock, I read the letter like four times over and just stared at the sticks and was blown away and in absolute shock. Thank you so much John with all sincerity. As I told him, it truly humbles me to see such kindness sent to a lowly newb like myself, thank you John!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice hit Reino!! 

Had a smoke with him last night at Downing Street and he told me he bombed your a**!!! LOL!! BTW, he gifted me a Casa England Maduro...cant wait to light it up.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

zeebra said:


> Nice hit Reino!!
> 
> Had a smoke with him last night at Downing Street and he told me he bombed your a**!!! LOL!! BTW, he gifted me a Casa England Maduro...cant wait to light it up.


Haha yeah he certainly took out the whole dang block with this awesome hit! Totally incredible! I still need to get me some Casa England!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

So the second package I was actually expecting. Kevin and I had chatted about doing a trade for a couple Drew Estate Java sticks and I had a couple infused sticks I knew I probably wasn't going to smoke so I was going to trade him as I had been wanting to try out the Javas. I thought this was a safe package to open as I knew what to expect...I was very, VERY wrong indeed! Good old Puff Math was at it's best in this "trade" from Kevin! I had been simply expecting three DE Java but instead he hits me with a Tabak Especial and three incredible tag alongs that just happened to get into the box! I had JUST posted in his thread about the Diesel Shorty and he must have read my mind because he threw that in as well as two other awesome sticks, a prerelease Star Insignia and a La Perla Habana Black Pearl!

Here's the trade part:





































Then here is the extra part that I was totally not expecting! You are WAY too kind Kevin but you of all people must know that retaliation will be occurring my friend! Can't wait to get that package out to you now haha! Thank you so much though Kevin, a stick I have been really wanting to try and two others that are totally new to me but I can't wait to spark them up come summer time, perfect night for a churchill!










Sorry I could only get one good picture, had some troubles with glare on these for some reason.

Thank you so much Kevin, you will be getting repaid shortly but I can't wait to try a Java!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Reino is on a bit of a tear recently! Very nice hits gentlemen!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn Donovan! Question, how big is your humidor? Better start looking for a larger one! 

John, that's quite the bomb! Extremely solid cigars, very nice choices brother!

Kevin, well if Donovan wanted to try out the Java's, here's his chance! They look delicious I might add! Nice one.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Damn Donovan! Question, how big is your humidor? Better start looking for a larger one!


I'm running two 20-counts that are packed plus a large plastic tub and now just started a 1.1 gallon tupperdor with KL for infused sticks, it's getting tight!!!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice hit!!! i personally love all of those sticks!!!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Your more than welcome Donovan!!!!
Nothing like hitting a brother that is overloaded already, getting multiple bombs, trades, tagalongs, got to love the carnage!!!!! Fun stuff!!!

Nice sticks from Kevin, love the Diesel Unlimited's.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

This third was a TOTAL mystery package! The return address did not look familiar to me yet, I knew it had to be someone from Puff but the name just didn't ring any bells for some reason! So, I take a knife to the mystery box and am incredibly impressed after just opening the first flap, check this out!!










This was so classy I was blown away, I thought that was an awesome start! So then I pull out the not and see it's from Keith (BlackandGold508) a great member around here! I immediately recognized the name from a couple threads but especially one that I had started called "Let's Talk Drew Estates + Infused Sticks" where he posted some great responses about DE's Acid and Natural lines so he thought I should have a bit of a sampler on him! He hooked me up with some incredible Acid and Natural sticks that I had been wanting to try as I have been looking to check out some infused sticks as I had not had much experience with them. Keith put in some great descriptions on the cigars and how they tasted on the palate, thanks so much Keith! I am blown away but this total, random act of kindness! I mean, Keith has only been a member here about a month and he totally bombed the socks off me with these incredible infused sticks. I cannot thank you enough Keith, I owe you big time brother, you are way too generous but you really hooked me up with an awesome infused sampler!

In the package was:

*Acid Toast
*Acid Blondie- Petite Corona
*Acid Blondie- Belisco (had no idea they even made such a thing!)
*Acid Cold Infusion (very interesting to me)
*Natural Dirt (been hearing great things about this line as far as the blend)
*Acid C-Note cigarillos (Sweet!)














































Thank you so much for this incredible infused bomb! You really helped a brother out here! One thing I have learned is to NEVER inquire about certain sticks because they seem to have a habit of popping up at my doorstep haha! Thank you so much Keith, it was awesome and I plan on lighting that PC Blondie tomorrow afternoon, looking forward to it!

....I hate to see what tomorrow has in store...two more possible bombs are out there....this has given me several near-heart attacks, too much to handle! I gasp every time I open a package anymore!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

WOW!!! I'd say you are having a better week!!! Nice hits!!!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice hits Donovan! The last one is from the new guy, another Masshole like me! BlackandGold.

Enjoy them Donovan and buy a damn cooler!:first:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Nice hits Donovan! The last one is from the new guy, another Masshole like me! BlackandGold.
> 
> Enjoy them Donovan and buy a damn cooler!:first:


I know man, I need one of those! I was looking at Wal Mart yesterday at what I think was a 108 qt, looks pretty massive!


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Donovan-it's bad enough to buy a cooler or tupperdors because of stuff you purchased and know is coming like I have...but to get bombed and have to go out shopping specifically because of that is a whole other world of pain.....or is it pleasure?? Enjoy those sticks! They are well deserved.......:target::target:

The generosity of this forum NEVER ceases to amaze me...:hail:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Great hits guys and I think it is pleasure to have to by a cooler or tupperware for free sticks. Donovan you deserve it man ...smoke up!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome thread Donovan !!! Hope this made your week brotha !! Like i said, the feeling leaving the post office knowing there were in route to you, was just as awesome of a feeling as receiving my first bomb, although this technically wasnt a bomb. After participating in your thread about the infused sticks, i knew what i wanted to do, and knew they were going to a deserving botl. You and the many other guys that i have met on here, make Puff an absolute pleasure to be a part of !! Sincerely, 
The New guy !! lol


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

angryeaglesfan said:


> Donovan-it's bad enough to buy a cooler or tupperdors because of stuff you purchased and know is coming like I have...but to get bombed and have to go out shopping specifically because of that is a whole other world of pain.....or is it pleasure?? Enjoy those sticks! They are well deserved.......


Well I certainly appreciate that sir although I am still new here myself!



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Great hits guys and I think it is pleasure to have to by a cooler or tupperware for free sticks. Donovan you deserve it man ...smoke up!


Thanks man, I will certainly be smoking up this afternoon! I'm thinking I might have multiple short cigars within a two and a half hour period, see how that works out!



BlackandGold508 said:


> Awesome thread Donovan !!! Hope this made your week brotha !! Like i said, the feeling leaving the post office knowing there were in route to you, was just as awesome of a feeling as receiving my first bomb, although this technically wasnt a bomb. After participating in your thread about the infused sticks, i knew what i wanted to do, and knew they were going to a deserving botl. You and the many other guys that i have met on here, make Puff an absolute pleasure to be a part of !! Sincerely,
> The New guy !! lol


I hope I didn't offend with you with the new guy thing Keith lol! You are awesome man and this was a awesome bomb for sure, I'll let you know how that blondie smokes today. I can't wait to try these out, I've been wanting to for awhile. Thanks again sir!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Uh oh guy....it turns out that Phil (Ponelli) has bombed me like a mad man as well! He mentioned something about a package coming my way and I had to search for information. I checked out one his threads and checked the DC number and sure enough, it had landed at my doorstep! Problem is, I won't be able to get any pictures or check out the Package until Sunday night or Monday afternoon so the excitement is killing me! Also, if the hit he did on TonyBrooklyn is any indication of what he threw my man....I'm afraid I may not be alive to tell the tale of such a bomb! Sorry again Phil for being stuck in this kind of position until then but pictures will be up as soon as I can get to it!!!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's ok! Just gives it more time to build up pressure! :wink:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I had a bit of a triple bomb sampler herf today!

I started out with the AF Short Story that John bombed me with and REALLY enjoyed it. Great size and good solid flavor. Not huge complexity but I wasn't expecting it from a small, short smoke. I used my new punch on it and it was perfect. Excellent draw, construction, and flavor was great.

I then whipped out a Acid C-note cigarillo from Keith and it was an interesting experience. It was difficult to place the flavor on it. Definitely some botanicals in there. The best thing about it was I have never had a cigarillo produce these HUGE volumes of smoke like I was getting. I was blown away by that fact about it.

I finished with a Tabak Especial Colada Negra and enjoyed it very much too. Good little size for a short smoke. I loved the tip on it! Not really sweetened per se, more like this just ever so subtle chocolately sweetness. It had really solid construction that produced a nice long ash and had pretty decent flavor to it, nothing too complex but a good infused stick that I think most cigar smokers could appreciate it.

Thanks so much again guys for this delicious treat of an afternoon!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think you have a target on you roof that you dont know about. Cant wait to see the carnage !!!! Glad you enjoyed the c-note !!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Those are some awesome Bombs that have exploded so far from some super generous BOTL's! 
Really great to see all the carnage! 

I was a C-Note nut for a long time! They are great for a short smoke with just a bit of infused flavor. I cant place the flavor either. What I liked about them are they are not just loads of sweet syrupy infusion like the Kuba Kuba or even the Blondie is.

I also liked the fact that the are kinda an "unstructured" roll since the ring gauge is so small.

Its not a cigarillo with a perfectly pressed and pristine leaf for a wrapper , but always gave me the thought that the torcedor's who roll them just do them without a press or a mold and kinda wing it by hand. Post those Bomb picture when you can as you know we all want to see the devistation.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice work, guys! Donovan, I sure hope you don't stop liking Acid's any time soon.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Donovan
Its not polite to complain on puff on your situation. Just man up and accept what you get. Its your fault to begin with. No one asked you to join us. Accept your situation and it will make life easier for you. 

J LOL


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> Donovan
> Its not polite to complain on puff on your situation. Just man up and accept what you get. Its your fault to begin with. No one asked you to join us. Accept your situation and it will make life easier for you.
> 
> J LOL


Haha I know I know Jerry! It's been such an awesome week! Five bombs to date! I forgot to mention that Wilsonroa was sending some other Acids my way! He had a whole variety box of Acids gifted to him and then he said he would send a few my way as well! I know that package landed yesterday as well so I'll be getting pictures of it too! Thanks so much again Wilson for taking the time to send those out!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad to see things are looking up for you :woohoo:

Smoke em in good health Donovan


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

dmgizzo said:


> Glad to see things are looking up for you :woohoo:
> 
> Smoke em in good health Donovan


Thanks a lot David! Although...I may not have any health left after smoking all of this huge number of cigars!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks a lot David! Although...I may not have any health left after smoking all of this huge number of cigars!


 When they asked Milton Berle(a notorious cigar chain smoker) when he turned 92, he answered a question, about what his doctor things about the cigar smoking. 
His answer was his doctor is dead. LOL
Just remember, its not how you feel, its how you look. LOL

J


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Right on Jerry, similar to that quote from George Burns in his later years.

"If I knew I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself!"


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow...I got over to my friend's house today to find two more very mysterious boxes!!!!










The first was from Wilson which he graciously sent me a sampler of some Acid cigars he was gifted without charge which was incredibly generous of you Wilson, thank you so much man! These look delicious! I can't wait to fire up a Kuba Kuba and see if it's for me, and the Liquid looks intriguing as well! Thank you again so much Wilson these look awesome and they went straight to the tupperdor. I'll let them sit for a couple weeks like you said to get some rest on them and then fire up a KK.










Nice note from Wilson, thanks for sharing your experience my man!










These beauties look gorgeous!










The next was from Mr. Phil (Ponelli) and I am half afraid to open it....

KAAAAAABBBOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!!

The whole thing erupts and all I could find in the rubble was a couple bags of cigars, not even a note (just had to Phil lol)!!!










Some incredible smokes in here! I was totally speechless, thank you so much Phil! I didn't do a thing to deserve such generosity! A incredible selection of Drew Estates sticks: Java, Cafe Con Leche, and a Red Eye, so awesome! Can't wait to fire one up soon! This will make it to my Wednesday rotation for sure!



















Then if that wasn't enough...this little bag was chalked full of a one, two, three, four knock out punch!










I can't believe how generous you were Phil, all smokes I have never had and all incredible! There is a Padron, 5 Vegas Gold Maduro, Diesel Shorty and I can't believe it...the INFAMOUS Opus xXx Power Ranger!!!!










Wow a huge thanks to Wilson and Phil for completing my awesome week long bombing madness! My friend's house looked like the post office with all of the boxes floating around and everything!

Thank you again everyone who thought enough of lowly old me to bomb the socks off of me! You are all WAY too kind and I truly hope to be able to repay the kindness one day soon, you are all awesome here at Puff! I'm glad I keep coming back day after day to keep learning and making new friends, hats off to Keith, Phil, Wilson, Kevin, and John for the simply awesome gifts! You are all too great!

Now...I can only pray nothing arrives tomorrow haha!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

That is Way Cool! :nod: :thumb:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Enjoy bro!!! :wink:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Enjoy bro!!! :wink:


Thank you so much again Phil, I think that Opus might be my birthday smoke! How long has it been resting?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Since the first week in January at 65%, and about a month before that at my local B&M.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Since the first week in January at 65%, and about a month before that at my local B&M.


Perfect, I think it will will be good to go by late March!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

:wink:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

You got some great stuff there Bro!!!!! Enjoy.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Donovan stop your whining and go get a cooler!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn ... very impressive week indeed! What a great group of guys on here!!!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Donovan stop your whining and go get a cooler!


 I think you have enough to open your own b and m. I think it would qualify for 3 business credits.

J


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seriously been considering a smaller cooler lately...my plastic tub is chalked FULL of smokes after packing it yesterday! Either that or I need to try smoking daily! A few will be leaving though due to trades and a gift to my boss....and the possibility of a bomb or two...haha!!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, awesome hits !! again !! That Opus looks saweeeeet !!! Enjoy those Tabaks brother, one of my favs !!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Holy Schmoly! Bombs galore!!


----------

